# Links > Tutorials >  Ενδεικτική χρήση ονομάτων DNS για κόμβους του AWMN

## romias

Έστω ότι ο κόμβος alice (στον οποίο έχει παραχωρηθεί το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP 10.100.1.0/24) έχει ζεύξεις με τους κόμβους barbie (στον οποίο έχει παραχωρηθεί το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP 10.100.2.0/24) και cindy (στον οποίο έχει παραχωρηθεί το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP 10.100.3.0/24). Ο κόμβος alice έχει αποκτήσει μέσω του εργαλείου απόδοσης ζωνών DNS του WIND τις ζώνες alice.awmn (ευθεία ζώνη) και 1.100.10.in-addr.arpa (αντίστροφη ζώνη).

Για όλες τις συσκευές του εσωτερικού δικτύου του κόμβου καθώς και για την (πρωτεύουσα) κάρτα ethernet του δρομολογητή στην ταράτσα (που παίρνουν διεύθυνση IP από το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP 10.100.1.0/24 του κόμβου) εισάγουμε εγγραφές τύπου A+PTR στην (ευθεία) ζώνη alice.awmn:

router.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.1
pc1.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.10
pc2.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.11
laptop.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.13
voip.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.19
xbox.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.20


Για συσκευές που παίρνουν διεύθυνση IP από άλλο σύνολο διευθύνσεων (π.χ. από το 192.168.1.0/24 που μοιράζει μέσω DHCP το μόντεμ της γραμμής ADSL) εισάγουμε εγγραφές τύπου A στην (ευθεία) ζώνη alice.awmn:

dslmodem.alice.awmn A 192.168.1.1
iptv.alice.awmn A 192.168.1.4
printer.alice.awmn A 192.168.1.127



Για συσκευές που εκτελούν περισσότερες από μία λειτουργίες και θέλουμε να έχουν πολλά διαφορετικά ονόματα αλλά μόνο ένα "επίσημο", εισάγουμε μία εγγραφή τύπου A+PTR στην (ευθεία) ζώνη για το "επίσημο" όνομα και τόσες επιπλέον εγγραφές τύπου A επίσης στην (ευθεία) ζώνη, όσα επιπλέον ονόματα χρειάζονται.

bigbox.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.5
ftp.alice.awmn A 10.100.1.5
gameserver.alice.awmn A 10.100.1.5
timeserver.alice.awmn A 10.100.1.5
database.alice.awmn A 10.100.1.5
filmcenter.alice.awmn A 10.100.1.5



Για καθεμία από τις ασύρματες ζεύξεις, τα άκρα της οποίας έχουν πάρει διεύθυνση IP από το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP του συγκεκριμένου κόμβου (δηλαδή το 10.100.1.0/24) εισάγουμε δύο εγγραφές, μία στην ευθεία και μία στην αντίστροφη ζώνη. Έστω λοιπόν πως για τη ζεύξη με το barbie, η πλευρά του κόμβου alice έχει πάρει τη διεύθυνση IP 10.100.1.254, ενώ η πλευρά του κόμβου barbie τη 10.100.1.253. Εισάγουμε:

- μία εγγραφή τύπου A+PTR στην (ευθεία) ζώνη alice.awmn:

gw-barbie.alice.awmn A+PTR 10.100.1.254

- μία εγγραφή τύπου PTR στην (αντίστροφη) ζώνη 1.100.10.in-addr.arpa

253.1.100.10.in-addr.arpa PTR gw-alice.barbie.awmn


Για καθεμία από τις ασύρματες ζεύξεις, τα άκρα της οποίας έχουν πάρει διεύθυνση IP από το σύνολο διευθύνσεων IP ενός απέναντι κόμβου (π.χ. του cindy, με διεύθυνση IP της ζεύξης 10.100.3.250 από την πλευρά του alice και 10.100.3.251 από την πλευρά του cindy) εισάγουμε μόνο μία εγγραφή τύπου A στην (ευθεία) ζώνη alice.awmn:

gw-cindy.alice.awmn A 10.100.3.250



Αφού έχουμε ολοκληρώσει την εισαγωγή των κατάλληλων εγγραφών στις ζώνες του κόμβου alice, στη συνέχεια παρακαλούμε και τους γειτονικούς κόμβους να ορίσουν με εντελώς παρόμοιο τρόπο αντίστοιχες εγγραφές DNS στις δικές τους ζώνες (barbie.awmn και cindy.awmn) για τις ζεύξεις τους με τον κόμβο alice.

Έτσι ο κόμβος barbie πρέπει να ορίσει μία εγγραφή τύπου A στην (ευθεία) ζώνη του barbie.awmn:

gw-alice.barbie.awmn A 10.100.3.253

Όμοια ο κόμβος cindy πρέπει να ορίσει 

- μία εγγραφή τύπου A+PTR στην (ευθεία) ζώνη του cindy.awmn:

gw-alice.cindy.awmn A+PTR 10.100.3.251

- μία εγγραφή τύπου PTR στην (αντίστροφη) ζώνη 3.100.10.in-addr.arpa

250.3.100.10.in-addr.arpa PTR gw-cindy.alice.awmn

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ ωραίο και ξεκάθαρο.




> Για συσκευές που εκτελούν περισσότερες από μία λειτουργίες και θέλουμε να έχουν πολλά διαφορετικά ονόματα αλλά μόνο ένα "επίσημο", εισάγουμε μία εγγραφή τύπου A+PTR στην (ευθεία) ζώνη για το "επίσημο" όνομα και τόσες επιπλέον εγγραφές τύπου A επίσης στην (ευθεία) ζώνη, όσα επιπλέον ονόματα χρειάζονται.


Εδώ δεν είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το cname ;
Π.χ.


```
bigbox.alice.awmn       A+PTR     10.100.1.5
ftp.alice.awmn          CNAME     10.100.1.5
gameserver.alice.awmn   CNAME     10.100.1.5
timeserver.alice.awmn   CNAME     10.100.1.5
ή και 
database.alice.awmn     CNAME     bigbox
filmcenter.alice.awmn   CNAME     bigbox
```

----------


## romias

Μη σου πω ότι το βρίσκω απόλυτα σωστό.
Βασικά το ψάχνω ακόμα οπότε επιδέχεστε διορθώσεων.
Κάθε γνώμη μετράει.

----------

